# My newSmelvis **** Pictures



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies and Gents
Well I had some work done to make my house more handicap easy and also cleaned so I was able to get some new pictures of my stash hope you enjoy.

The two lost city humidors have 50 assorted lost cities with five sizes including 10 love affairs and ten lanceros. The Opus humidor came with and has 22 BBMF eleven natural and eleven maduro. The rest you can see most of some stuff is hidden behind stuff I did the best I could without moving stuff.

The coolers I bought for sharing with Troops, Police, and Firefighters if I ever hit the road. I hope you enjoy my version of ****.

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

More


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Someone call 911. I just had a heart attack and crapped my pant all at once!!! :faint:

:jaw:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oooooooo!*

Very Sexy! :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing the joy Dave! :wave:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yowza! That's a mighty stash, Dave!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

What a stash!!! Dave, are those your nicely peticured and painted toenails in pic 3? :lol:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

jawdropping


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

You owe me a new pair of draws.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

:faint: mg: :rapture: :yo:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> What a stash!!! Dave, are those your nicely peticured and painted toenails in pic 3? :lol:


Ha, I was thinking the same thing!!

OMG - that stash is better than most B&M's, it must take hours trying to decide what to smoke.

Totally amazing Brother!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Holy shit, Dave!! You better start smokin'...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> What a stash!!! Dave, are those your nicely peticured and painted toenails in pic 3? :lol:


Naw I couldn't do this stuff myself a friend helping me by cleaning the house took the pictures for me.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jphank said:


> Holy shit, Dave!! You better start smokin'...


Oh I smoke a plenty Jessica way more than most. I need to stop buying though darn it


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

smelvis said:


> Oh I smoke a plenty Jessica way more than most. I need to stop buying though darn it


Smoke even more, buy less! Of course, I need to heed my own advice! LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

What a stash, and I appreciate the pictures, where are the rest of the stash pictures?

Though I am not gay, your photographer has nice long toes!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I bow down to your greatness. Can I shop at your house? LoL


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Someone call 911. I just had a heart attack and crapped my pant all at once!!! :faint:
> 
> :jaw:


You're not the only one. Hey mods I think we need to get this one labeled NSFW!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> You're not the only one. Hey mods I think we need to get this one labeled NSFW!


Or NSFMU (Not safe for my underwear)!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy crap! I'm not sure if I'm going to recover from this thread...


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

All I can say is...DAMN! 
:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

you may have more, and better, boxes than my local B&M, and that doesn't include your cubans. what a collection!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

HOLY S-H-1-T!!!!!!!!!!! Impressive stash Dave! Droooling for sure over here!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Good GAWD......are you related to Shukins maybe?


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

wow...... wow......wow........wow................................ :jaw:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Good GAWD......are you related to Shukins maybe?


We use to be best friends 

As a courtesy don't ask please!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Very nice stash Dave. But I know that all the cigars in the world don't make up for the health problems you are going through. 

Thinking good thoughts for you down here in Oklahoma, brother.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Very nice stash Dave. But I know that all the cigars in the world don't make up for the health problems you are going through.
> 
> Thinking good thoughts for you down here in Oklahoma, brother.


Maybe it is compensating but most I was buying healthy. Be aware people get real sick and need help and you will find out how many friends you really have!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice Dave, now I need a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard....


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Maybe it is compensating but most I was buying healthy. Be aware people get real sick and need help and you will find out how many friends you really have!


Didn't mean to imply you were compensating. Just expressing my concern for your health. Get well you FOG


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty sure I saw a box or two of Guten Calas in there...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Dave, That was an illegal tease back there with the bff comment, 5 yd penalty, replay down. 

Is the p0rn word the one that was edited out in the title?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Dave. Like the others, I'm amazed at your collection.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think any two B&M combined that I have ever been I could match that...I am available for adoption...just sayin'


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

:jaw: Wow, Dave! I can't even wrap my brain around all that! That's a lovely collection you've got there!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I just puckered up to save myself from crapping.... That's amazing. Wife says I can't go that big... :lol:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> Dave, That was an illegal tease back there with the bff comment, 5 yd penalty, replay down.
> 
> Is the p0rn word the one that was edited out in the title?


Yes it was


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn it Jason beat me to it.. But if you want to adopt a cool son... Im your kid....lol


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Damn it Jason beat me to it.. But if you want to adopt a cool son... Im your kid....lol


I have you all beat. Dave and I have been flirting on another forum and this one :first:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jphank said:


> I have you all beat. Dave and I have been flirting on another forum and this one :first:


Our people are looking over contracts and applications now


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

That is a wait for it..... P0rnacopia of stogies.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Our people are looking over contracts and applications now


WTG Dave making sure the prenup is rock solid eh!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> WTG Dave making sure the prenup is rock solid eh!


Naw just got to make sure she has enough money and similar interests to keep me in the fashion I am used to, Basically a shack and help me smoke cigars so I have good company, operate a microwave sufficiently ect..


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Naw just got to make sure she has enough money and similar interests to keep me in the fashion I am used to, Basically a shack and help me smoke cigars so I have good company, operate a microwave sufficiently ect..


Well Hell I can do that!!! :nod: :nod:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Amazing as always Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> Well Hell I can do that!!! :nod: :nod:


And be Purty while doing it


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

smelvis said:


> And be Purty while doing it


Ummmm, well, that might be a little difficult...... :lol:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like youre showing some previously unseen stuff there Dave. Thats just amazing collection.....and what some might not know of the hundreds or thousands you have given to troops & fellow Puff'ers too!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> Ummmm, well, that might be a little difficult...... :lol:


Well that's okay you can still pay my bills and stuff and I'll share cigars as much as you can smoke.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> Looks like youre showing some previously unseen stuff there Dave. Thats just amazing collection.....and what some might not know of the hundreds or thousands you have given to troops & fellow Puff'ers too!


Hi Terry my Good Friend
Hows the Canucking going in your new home dude. I hope you are where you are happy bro!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

One word awesome


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

If you ever find yourself in Cleveland LMK and I'll pretend I'm a fireman!

Heckova stash you have there.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> If you ever find yourself in Cleveland LMK and I'll pretend I'm a fireman!
> 
> Heckova stash you have there.


You gonna be putting out the flames from me, the arsonist, as I destroy that stash one delicious stick at a time?


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn! Share the love man!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nocturnus said:


> Damn! Share the love man!


Naw I'm way to stingy for that sorry man I never give anything away there mine all mine But since you brought it up I could use some help paying my medical bills = pp or amazon the money to [email protected]


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Heh. I just got my hospital bill for May... ~150k..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Crap on our own again then aren't we dammit


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Ummmm, well, that might be a little difficult...... :lol:


Jeff is purty, in that manly gruff sorta way...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Terry my Good Friend
> Hows the Canucking going in your new home dude. I hope you are where you are happy bro!




Sent you a pm bro (my thread jacking days are over lol...)


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

OK very nice!!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like Washington will be the site of the first annual puff conference.  Thanks for sharing the pron.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't even have words.....


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Collection! Impressive!!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Are they full boxes or empty boxes? :dunno:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jb2jb said:


> Are they full boxes or empty boxes? :dunno:


Really are you Dr Opus ??


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

What're the red boxes in the dual glass front cabinet in the bottom right corner?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

umm, wow Dave. excellent collection brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

android said:


> umm, wow Dave. excellent collection brother!


Thanks



Adam said:


> What're the red boxes in the dual glass front cabinet in the bottom right corner?


Opus X 22 charity boxes still in the cardboard boxes they came in, most of mine don't have the cardboard. I have nine of the charity sets now.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I remember you mentioning that you wouldn't miss any cigars that you gifted. I was thinking there is no way you wouldn't notice till I saw this. I wonder how beautiful your house must of smelt when everything was getting opened for picture time.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

In the words of Will Ferrell... Holy Santa Clause Shit. That is a crazy stash.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

V-ret said:


> I remember you mentioning that you wouldn't miss any cigars that you gifted. I was thinking there is no way you wouldn't notice till I saw this. I wonder how beautiful your house must of smelt when everything was getting opened for picture time.


Hate to say this but it smelled of cleaning stuff as the only reason I was able to do it was I was having a friend (paid) clean he house and do some handicap type stuff for me.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, as I am writing this my male boxer is laying beside me and droping foul gas from his rear. I would much rather smell cleaning stuff. I'm glad you have some good friends that are willing to help out.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

smelvis said:


>


Nice stash(s) Dave, but the biggest thing is, I never knew you had such cute toes, nor used such an attractive shade of nail polish.

Tres Sexy.8)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

V-ret said:


> lol, as I am writing this my male boxer is laying beside me and droping foul gas from his rear. I would much rather smell cleaning stuff. I'm glad you have some good friends that are willing to help out.


Paid friends

You find out soon you have less friends than you think when you really need help. Not to whine I have always done everything for myself and often for others, I think once I went four day's without food because I couldn't move. I would drink warm pop a halfback on the floor where I could reach it. I will leave it at that as the rest is disgusting.

But Thanks I do have some family that does what they can to bad they were not closer. Dammit.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

amazing stash!


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Amazing stash and thanks for posting pictures of it.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Smelvis you are my idol. That is amazing to say the least brother.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazing...Must be a tough choice to pick your next smoke!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

One of the most bad ass collections Ive ever seen! Thanks for sharing Smelvis


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Peeps I have added a few Jars and about 30 more Cuban boxes since then. Plus one more Flag and COA from a Great Soldier!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Btubes18 said:


> Amazing...Must be a tough choice to pick your next smoke!


It is as I tend to try and not have multiples of the same box open that is the hard part, I have one humidor I tend to smoke out of it has my favs in it.

Thanks


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very Impressive. !! Nice photo


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

What happens when you want a cigar 2nd shelf 6 boxes in? LOL Great Pics


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

That may be the biggest stash I've ever seen!


----------



## chess (Aug 5, 2012)

that is a SERIOUS stash my goodness !!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

"On the next episode of cigar hoarding, a man who uses 20 pounds of cat litter a week, yet has no cats? Catch the full story next week."


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

smelvis said:


> More


Wow Dave, what beautiful feet you have! 

Incredible stash brother.


----------



## Travis Gill (Jul 29, 2012)

A giant big jaw dropping *WOW*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

snagstangl said:


> "On the next episode of cigar hoarding, a man who uses 20 pounds of cat litter a week, yet has no cats? Catch the full story next week."


I am a bead person no KL is allowed in my house  People who use it are of Course LOL


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Daaaaaaaamn Smelvis, simply amazing! 

If I lived by you I would definitely help build you a walk in to store all that goodness in and admire.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

IMPRESSIVE.......just as the Man of the Stash!!!!!!


----------



## McSean (Aug 24, 2012)

Amazing stash smelvis. Easily puts the B&M's in my vicinity to shame.

I could swear I saw you mention the Cuba Libres in another thread but I can't find it right now. What are your thoughts on them? That box and the Oba Oba bundle stood out to me as they're both on my daily/budget cigar "need to try" list. Sorry, I know with all the Tats, AFs and CCs I shouldn't be focused on those two brands.

Again... Amazing stash. Love the full fridgeador.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

A very nice assortment of cegar's - its nice to see some great pictires- been awhile!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I came here looking for some reassurance that my obsession with accumulating fine cigars would taper off at some point.. thanks for nothing. Nice Stash!!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

still the best pics I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

What does this man NOT have a box of?


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dam Dave that's a hell of a collection. Amazing!!!!

Enjoy,


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

My conclusion of the amazing pics: "Library of Cigars" 

This collection is WAY more than my couple local shops have


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice collection Dave!


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I think theres more stash in the pics than most b&m's. You have both CC and NC pretty damn well covered. I hope you get to smoke at least every stick in your collection though!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's 

It has changed quite a bit since then but no more photos just have to imagine which should be easy to do now LOL Have a good day everyone!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dam that stash is better than the stash in my wildest dreams. Bravo!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

There are all kinds of people involved in this great hobby. They do what they do for the love of the leaf and I'm grateful for being a part of it. 
I believe it's safe to say though, that Dave is in a class all His own. :bowdown:


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

smelvis said:


>


nice pedi!


----------

